# indian fantail



## tboycountry (Oct 28, 2008)

I am a new breeder. I am looking for anyone who has odd number of hens or cocks they want to sell. Trying to start my own loft. Anyone who may have some for sale may contact me. Have 5 pr, and want at least two or three more to have some genentic diversity. Thanks Will from Texas.


----------

